# String aufsplitten



## tinella (1. Februar 2006)

*Hi...*


Ich möchte einen String (Pfad) bei jedem */* aufsplitten. Die verschiedenen Teile die sich daraus ergeben möchte ich als Objekt haben.

Also:
C:/Test/Hallo/abc.jar
würde
C: und Test und Hallo und abc.jar als Objekte (insgesamt 4) ergeben.

Könnte mir jemand bitte kurz mal helfen?  Wäre um ein Beispiel froh.

_Danke
Tinella_


----------



## elmato (1. Februar 2006)

Naja, entweder du benutzt die Methode split() oder StringTokenizer Beispiele findest du wie Sand am Meer...
http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0438.html 
z.B.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde empfehlen nur noch die split(...) Methode der String Klasse zu verwenden.

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

/**
 * @author Tom
 * 
 */
public class StringSplitExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String fileName = "E:/eclipse/3.1.1/eclipse/workspace/de.tutorials.tomcat.realm.JDBCRealm/src/de/tutorials/tomcat/realm/EnhancedJDBCRealm.java";
        String[] fileNameComponents = fileName.split("/");
        for (int i = 0; i < fileNameComponents.length; i++) {
            System.out.println(fileNameComponents[i]);
        }
    }
}
```

 Aus den der API Doc:


> StringTokenizer is a legacy class that is retained for compatibility reasons although its use is discouraged in new code. It is recommended that anyone seeking this functionality use the split method of String or the java.util.regex package instead.



Gruss Tom


----------

